# Gun games , whats your game(s)



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

whats your game?
tell us about it tell us about needed equipment .
how to get started and why you like to play ?

is it a skill builder or tester or both?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I will go first 

Game : action pistol 

needed equipment: 

a center fire handgun 9mm or larger 
a strong side holster

spare magazines 3-5 depending on capacity about enough to hold 40 rounds is ideal but less can be used when starting.

a way to hold those magazines pockets at the very start but mag holders on a belt are much easier , when I got started i was on a tight budget , I used a nail apron that I sewed dividers in on my wife sewing machine it held the magazines vertical and was actually very fast for removing magazines not so fast for putting them in but you only take and don't need to put back in while on the clock

a shot timer as well as targets and stands are needed but those are usually provided by the range unless your starting a new group

how the game is played : a stage is set up this is a mix of targets that may portray some real or fake situation , often props like empty plastic barrels are used to portray cover or concealment 

targets may be partially concealed , there are shoot and no shoot targets , no shoot are white while shoot are brown cardboard 
steel targets are painted white typically 

the shooter typically shoots from a box this is a box or whoop on the floor often made of 3/4 inch pvc as it is cheap and works the shooters foot may not touch the ground outside of the box while shooting the box controls where the shooter can shoot from controlling where the fired rounds will land to make sure they impact the berm 

a stage is set , the particpants go over the stage and how it is to be shot then they shoot it one at a time resetting between shooters and taking score you run against the clock for shortest time , but also misses , no-shoot targets and shots outside the A-zone (center of target) take penalties the penalties are issued in seconds so you might shoot a stage in 20 seconds but shot a no shoot target taking a 5 second penalty or failed to engaged a target partially hidden by a barrel taking a 5 second penalty for each round that isn't in the target rounds in the B or C rings of the target get 1/2 or 1 second each penalty 

you may be fast , you may accurate but are you fast and accurate? thats the goal.

it is both a skill builder and tester , a builder because if you run enough stages you should be able to get better the competition is also practice for the next.
but if you want to get better faster there are many drills to work on speed and timing , accuracy , draw , transition 

when you fist see some of the reactive targets you may well think that shooting the one target 2 times before the no shoot target comes up to cover it or the target goes back out of view is impossible , but the best way I can explain it to people is that it is like when you get a new phone , you start trying to answer it on ring one and by ring 4 you have finally found the button to answer the phone , but in a month you reach into your pocket pull out the phone on ring 3 and it is answered and up to your head by before ring 4 starts


it is sort of a test some people will do better on one stage than another , you look at what slowed you down and drill on that , then the next time you see it your better , if you have solid pistol fundamentals , grip , stance , sight picture , trigger control , target transition, controlled pairs , reloads , shooting strong hand , shooting weak hand , clearing a malfunction then you will do fairly consistently well across each stage then it is figuring out where you can shave seconds or fractions of seconds like planning reloads for while your moving and before you go to slide-lock , positioning your feet to transition to the next box as your last shot in that box breaks and your finger clears the trigger guard (finger must be outside the trigger guard any time you are moving)

a great test and drill is still the Elpresidente 3 targets 1 yard apart left right and 21 feet from the shooter , shooter starts hands in surrender position over head back to targets gun holstered and loaded 6 rounds in mag 1 in chamber (the drill was training for using a 1911) but it works very well when the timer sounds you are to turn and draw fire 2 rounds in each of the 3 targets reload and fire 2 more rounds into each target your time from the buzzer to the last shot is your time under 10 seconds is the goal.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Informal trap. 
Need a clay pigeon thrower mechanical the best.
Shot gun and shells 7 1/2 shot to 8's
We set the thrower behind the barn so you do not see where or how the bird is going to go. 
only rule is no shoulders guns when you call for the bird. 
Object is to mount the shot gun acquire the target and break it as it comes out from behind the barn.
Works on hunting rabbits and other small game skills.

Sporting clays.
Best done at a club as they have several stations with throwers.
Shot gun and shells 7 1/2 shot to 8's
Object is to mount the shot gun *(some clubs allow you to premount the shot gun before calling for the bird)* acquire the target and break it as it comes out of the thrower. 
Works on hunting rabbits and other small game skills.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Anni Oakley trap:

easiest played at a trap club. but it is a fast moving game and if you had an electric thrower you could play elsewhere.

like trap there are 5 stations each shooter starts with 25 rounds , and will shoot from each station 

the shooter who calls the bird has first shot at it however if they miss the person to their right may take a shot at it whoever hits gets the point , if you try but miss you don't get to call your bird and it starts with the first person in the order who didn't take a shot at the clay.

you will use a lot fewer clays this way but shooters burn through 25 rounds of ammo in a hurry 

unlike a normal round of trap this may be done in half or less the time of a normal round it really depends how confident your shooters are that they can hit the missed clay.

and the neighbors might start to wonder if you have a belt fed 12 ga and are letting of bursts of fire every few seconds.

it moves fast , so fast your likely to need a caller and a scorer


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I haven't tried this yet, but I want to. 

Get a $39 cheapo drone. Tie a can of Tannerite to it. Have the wife fly it around my shooting range while I try to pick it off with my AR15 and EOTech sight.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Shotgun golf practice.

need a box of found golf balls and junk golf balls. 

Have one person with shotgun and cheap target loads and one person with pitching wedge and balls. 

Person with gun yells "pull" and you chip a golf ball while the shooter tries to hit it out of the air.

Very fun game!


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Battleship.

Cheaper than dirt sells (or used to sell?) battleship game targets.

Each person takes a turn shooter at their opponents battleships and must place a shot in each spot in order to sink the ships.

First shooter to sink all ships wins.

Very fun with an AR or AK for most shooters and much more challenging when shooting pistols.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we do the golf ball thing but we start by giving one a toss a few yards out , then with 22 pistols shoot it taking turns , first person to miss looses , and you toss another golf ball and start over.

another informal game is shotgun hulls picked up from the range or out of the trash at the range put them on weeds by the berm and back up take turns shooting till there is a miss then if they miss and the other person shoots at the same one and misses no loss of points but if they hit it they pick up the point


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

bowling pin shoot 

equiptment 

rimfire division : 22lr pistol 

centerfire division : a center fire handgun 

range equipment
2 tables approximately chest high we use old doors a carpender in our club keeps us in supply they last about 4 -5 evenings of shooting we only shoot in the summer every 2 weeks so 4 doors about does us 

bowling pins

in the 22 division the heads are cut off the pins , the pins are placed 10 inches from the back edge of the table spread out evenly about a foot between them I forget the specific spacing we just draw circles on the doors so we set them in the same spot for each round 
there are 5 pins in the slow fire 22 division the heads that were cut of are set back on the base of the pin you have 6 rounds to take all the heads off without tipping over the body of the pin then 6 rounds in the second magazine if you shoot with no misses you will have 2 extra rounds left and you shoot a steel plate at 25 yards for bonus points a point is collected for each head and each pin body and 5 points for each hit on steel for a total of 20 points no time limit unless your getting ridiculous and wasting time then 5 minutes is it for added difficulty a hostage pin is used this is a whole pin painted black set to half obscure on of the other pins , hit the hostage pin and your done shooting for that round 

in the center fire division and 22 race division whole pins are used 

center fire are placed 24 inches from the back edge of the table and rim fire 10 inches it is a head to head race the first person with all their pins off the table wins 

cast lead , hollow points , plated lead or powder coated bullets must be used, no FMJ it leaves to much shrapnel it is sharp and people get cut

the pins must be off the table , so if you just knock them over keep shooting , this is where the tables get shot up some


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Long Range Twister - a rapid target identification game. 

Equipment: 
two set of targets, office-supply colored dots, spotting scope, scoped rifles

Target makeup: 
8 1/2 x 11 paper with center aiming point- a shoot n' see disc works well. Apply the colored dots in a grid, around the central aiming point, of 9, 12, or 16- more dots make it more difficult- with each grid having a different pattern of colors. Make two identical sets of the targets. 

Assign numbers to each set of matching targets, writing the number on the front of one, and on the back of the other. Hang the set of targets with the numbers on the front around the range, at varying distances. Keep the set of targets with the numbers on the back at the firing point. 

One shooter gets on their rifle, in the ready position, and the spotter shows them one of the targets for 2 seconds. The shooter then has to find the target with the matching pattern of dots and address it. 

There are multiple ways to play the game, but they all hinge on the shooter being able to find and hit the right target quickly. 

One version has the spotter putting their scope on the next target, showing the example to the shooter and recording the time to find and hit it- lowest cumulative time wins. 

A similar version is that the shooter has a limited time to find and hit it before a buzzer stops them. 

With multiple people, one spotter eyes the target and calls the point to the first to hit it. Work through the deck and the shooter with the most hits wins. 

In all versions, a strike on an "innocent" target costs the shooter time or one of their points for a hit on a "tango" target.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> bowling pin shoot
> 
> equiptment
> 
> ...



Pins is what we used to do..

3 to 5 pins on a table. The object is to get them off the table in as little time as possible.

We used to get our pins free from the local bowling alley, as they were the ones that had damage and could no longer be used for bowling..

They do now make pin grabber bullets that work wonderfully for this, but it was getting expensive to buy them for reloading..

I always enjoyed shooting these..


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Get two of those little ball like targets with the fins. Toss them out at about 25yds and then you and another shooter race them with .22 rifles to the 100 yd. line. Great practice at different ranges. Very quick shooting, but burns up tons of ammo.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Mark a starting line and a finishing line. Place two or more tin cans at the starting line and start shooting at them. The first person to shoot their can across the finish line is the winner.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Another one I've done with my nephew is take a golf ball, attach a piece of string to it (4'-5' long) and hang it from the overhead support at the rifle range.
Give it a push so it moves some. Then at the bench at 100 yds. try to hit it.
It's really tough on a windy day. For this we use the .243.


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

Prairie dogs, the worlds finest self erecting rifle targets


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

No prairie dogs here. Lots of chipmunks though. I don't think I could shoot them though. They look kind of cool with their racing stripe.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> No prairie dogs here. Lots of chipmunks though. I don't think I could shoot them though. They look kind of cool with their racing stripe.


when the dig under your shed they loose their cool factor 

smoked the last one with a 12 ga full choke and 7 1/2 shot from about 8 yards , the shot pattern took out a strip of grass with it. 

I wasn't maybe the ideal tool but it was what I had handy at the time.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> I haven't tried this yet, but I want to.
> 
> Get a $39 cheapo drone. Tie a can of Tannerite to it. Have the wife fly it around my shooting range while I try to pick it off with my AR15 and EOTech sight.


I don't like this idea. The bullets could rain down on my head. If you try this, please make sure the wind is from the right direction so it blows the resulting forest fire away from my land.

I want to see if we can organize an old fashioned turkey shoot at the gun club. The shooting would be just like regular 16 yard trap except shooters only get 2 shots per station. A white target is mixed in at random. The shooter who breaks the white target wins a turkey. High score gets a chicken or the turkey if the white target is missed.

Annie Oakley; As many shooters as you can con into participating.
Shooters line up on shoulder to shoulder on the 16 yard line. The first shooter is on station 3 and the line goes to their right. It doesn't matter if the line extends off the trap range to the right. The first three shooters shoulder their shotguns. The first shooter calls for the bird and shoots at it. If he hits it the other 2 shooters must hold their fire. If he misses, the second shooter shoots at the same bird. If he hits it the third shooter must not shoot. If he misses the third shooter shoots at the same bird (bird is probably getting pretty far out there). If a shooter misses and a subsequent shooter hits, the one(s) that missed are eliminated. If a shooter shoots after the bird is broken they are eliminated. If all 3 shooters miss they stay in the game. After the first round the shooter that was first goes to the end of the line unless they have been eliminated. The shooter that was second becomes the first shooter for the second round unless they have been eliminated and he who was third becomes second unless he was eliminated and the next shooter in line becomes the third shooter for the second round. Repeat until only one person is left.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we do a turkey shoot a bit different , everyone lines up behind the house your first shot is taken from basically the 1 yard line , you hit you get back in line , you miss you step aside and watch 

the next shot is fired from about the 3 yard line , then 5 then 7 , and so on the actual distance each time isn't so much measured as much as it is approximately 2 big steps and a empty hull is tossed down marking the location this goes on till the last person misses 

when you are down to two shooters remaining if the first shooter and the second shooter misses they shoot again till one has missed and the other hit. only moving back if both hit.

generally we are back to about the 35 yard line


----------



## yetavon (May 8, 2017)

Ain't done it in years....Spin in the Barrel
55 gallon drum with the top cut out laid on a pile of blocks and a BB gun.
From the side, aim for the lowest part inside the barrel so the BB spins inside the barrel....


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you can get a 9mm to spin inside a barrel also , we have had a few guys shoot barricade barrels just catching the edge it goes in but slows enough on the way in that it spins in the barrel


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

We do Annie Oakley where the first shooter stands were ever he wants. Everyone has to follow from that spot spot. The first shooter can change when he comes up again.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> We do Annie Oakley where the first shooter stands were ever he wants. Everyone has to follow from that spot spot. The first shooter can change when he comes up again.


if that shooter misses does the next in line get to choose the spot?


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

bowling pins and skeet
gota get ''all the pin''off the table,, timed.

Doc.


----------



## yetavon (May 8, 2017)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> you can get a 9mm to spin inside a barrel also


My luck it would just do a 180 and come back with a vengeance....


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

When that shooter is eliminated from the #1 spot the next #1 can change it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lots of golf courses in my area and a lot of guys like to play it and loose lots of balls in the many ponds. There are a group who dives those ponds and sell balls by the 10 quart pail full for about 5 bucks plus deposit on the pail if you don't have any thing to put the balls in you bought.

Take them to the farm after the hay has been taken off. Invite a couple golfing friends out to drive the balls as far as they can. Use your varmint rifle to shoot them after you judge the distance. Just remember cleaning up the shot up balls can be a chore.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

ovendoctor said:


> bowling pins and skeet
> gota get ''all the pin''off the table,, timed.
> 
> Doc.


we run 2 tables head to head race to clear your table first 

we also have the rim-fire division you get 12 rounds to get the 5 pin heads and 5 pins off the table in that order this is not timed and is slow fire if you clear the table with left over rounds there is a steel plate at 25 yards each hit on the plate is bonus points.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Lots of golf courses in my area and a lot of guys like to play it and loose lots of balls in the many ponds. There are a group who dives those ponds and sell balls by the 10 quart pail full for about 5 bucks plus deposit on the pail if you don't have any thing to put the balls in you bought.
> 
> Take them to the farm after the hay has been taken off. Invite a couple golfing friends out to drive the balls as far as they can. Use your varmint rifle to shoot them after you judge the distance. Just remember cleaning up the shot up balls can be a chore.
> 
> Al


maybe should avoid playing that in onion or potato fields , they just had to recall a lot of frozen hash browns for golf ball pieces in the hash-browns. apparently the machine can't tell the difference between onions and golf balls as it was only the hash-browns with the onions in them that were recalled.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yetavon said:


> My luck it would just do a 180 and come back with a vengeance....


no one tries to hit the barrel and so far once they are in they haven't had the energy to come out.
they may well draw a circle around your hit on the barrel and write your name on it when they get shot up enough they get replaced.

using poly barrels must be considered safe because they are used at a lot of shooting events for obstacles and barricades.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lots of recalled processed food these days. Took away the human element that used to inspect the stuff and clean the equipment used to make the stuff.

On another forum I am always posting wild game recipes. Have become known there as the yuk guy. Seems people today don't find things like possums, *****, skunks, and other critters eatable. Also things like ramps, fiddle heads, dandelions, cow slips, milk weed and cat tails either.

Would rather buy all that processed stuff with all that added unneeded stuff in it like golf ball pieces, cow dung and so forth.

Anyway we clean up after we shoot the golf balls, don't need any cows eating any parts of one.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yup , you could probably make that processed stuff out of possum and they would never even know.

I haven't tried possum but have tried **** it is work and I think people really are afraid of work.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Processing **** is the same as processing venison except on a smaller scale.

Going out to thin some whistle pigs in a bit. They are vegan so are some fine eating if processed correctly.

 Al


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I have a spot where I can sit about 150 yards from a town road. When a car passes a greenhouse I turn 180* and fire at a 4"x4" PT post. I have to hit between 4' and 5' elevation at a range of 50'. I then have to turn back to see if the car has yet to pass a street sign about 100' from where I first sight it. The speed limit is 30 mph yet local LEO stops them at 50 very often. I usually use my Vaquero .45 or Super Blackhawk. It is all random.

After awhile it gets hard to hit those last few splinters holding the top on. Best get out the Mark II.


----------

